# How did you get your flower crown/wreath recipes?



## Mr.Fox (Jun 22, 2020)

Ultimately, I have no idea where these recipes come from. When I finished my non Celeste/Seasonal DIY collection, I pretty much stopped picking up message bottles and chasing balloons, because everything was a duplicate.

My villagers have never given me one when crafting either. I literally have 2 wreath recipes, and 1 crown recipe. 1 came from Nook and the other two I bought using TBT.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2020)

A large amount of the flower crown and wreath recipes that I have are ones that I bought from people with TBT. 
The others were from my villagers crafting or I believe from a message in a bottle.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2020)

i got mine from villagers crafting in their houses.. they even duplicated which was annoying hahah


----------



## lana. (Jun 22, 2020)

I got a lot of mine from trading and island hopping.  Island hopping especially!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 22, 2020)

I got my through message bottles and balloons.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 22, 2020)

The Crown/Wreath DIYs can be given out by any villager personality. Villagers crafting and messages in a bottle both count; I'm not sure if Amiibo requests count or not. The only thing is that because they aren't personality locked, they have a much lower chance of being given out; I believe it's a 5% chance (the number was either datamined or in the official guide).

I'm not sure exactly how the numbers are rolled, but you get 3 villagers at max crafting per day and 1 bottle, so in theory you'll roll for that 5% at least 4 times a day, more if you have more player characters or go island hopping.

*Edit*: Wanted to clarify that there are seasonal wreath DIYs (like the Shell Wreath), and those are given out through Balloons. By Crowns/Wreaths, I mean the flower ones.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 22, 2020)

I’ve gotten some in message bottles. When I have a villager crafting one I grab extras and let other people come get them. I’ve also gone to other Islands to grab a diy. Some of them get left outside my house by someone I share my Island with because she says she doesn’t want them.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 22, 2020)

Most of mine came from one person on here, and cost me over 900 TBTs.


----------



## reikocakes (Jun 22, 2020)

I mainly find mine from the message bottles on the beach!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 22, 2020)

I find most of mine by waiting to visit islands on Turnip Exchange  Since I’m at home a lot right now thanks to the plague, I can let the lines move through in the background of my laptop. Usually every 30 minutes or so there’s at least 1-2 wreath recipes being crafted by villagers on other islands, and often the owners don’t want more than a single NMT or some IGB as a tip. I’ve even gotten some by watering flowers in exchange 

For some of the wreaths that I wanted in a hurry, I’ve bought them from others here. It’s probably cost me 50-60 TBT in total for the few I’ve purchased.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 22, 2020)

Crafting or message in a bottle for me. They don't seem very common as I only have a couple.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 23, 2020)

I got a few from my own island (villagers crafting or DIY in a bottle) but most of them came from either visiting other people's islands where they had a villager already crafting them or just buying them on here.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2020)

I got all of mine from villagers.
They are utterly useless to me.. as I'll never use them, like most of the stuff.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 23, 2020)

I gotten a few from my villagers but most of them I got from trading with other people. The crowns are useless to me and I only got them to collect them all. I do offer to make some for people if I'm hanging around their island for Celeste or shooting stars. The wreathes are nice gifts for villagers. I plan on cycling through my villagers so being able to make any of them for their doors is nice.


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

i mainly bought them from people on the forums but i’ll occasionally get one from a diy bottle/villager ;;


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 23, 2020)

I definitely recommend checking turnip exchange, I've gotten almost all of them through that website


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 23, 2020)

While villagers and the beach DIY gave me a couple, I got lucky finding the best DIY shop that focused on all wreaths/crowns in Nook's Cranny, then used TBT to get them all.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 23, 2020)

Messages in bottles or random villagers crafting.
The wreaths/crowns are not specific to personality types so anyone can give them to you.
I did buy some through Nook's Cranny here too.


----------



## xTech (Jun 23, 2020)

I got mine through blood, sweat and time travelling for no exact reason because I find it therapeutic :v I'm still missing like 1/3 of them though.


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm missing a few and even got duplicates I traded away just from my villagers crafting and the message bottle


----------



## Reploid (Jun 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I got all of mine from villagers.
> They are utterly useless to me.. as I'll never use them, like most of the stuff.


But just knowing you could craft them at any time... that's the suspense I live for!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



Mr.Fox said:


> Ultimately, I have no idea where these recipes come from. When I finished my non Celeste/Seasonal DIY collection, I pretty much stopped picking up message bottles and chasing balloons, because everything was a duplicate.
> 
> My villagers have never given me one when crafting either. I literally have 2 wreath recipes, and 1 crown recipe. 1 came from Nook and the other two I bought using TBT.


They're so uncommon. I probably got half of the ones I have from villagers and the other half I've purchased on here. I'm still missing 16 of them. I would have liked to have been able to buy them from an NPC instead.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 23, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I got all of mine from villagers.
> They are utterly useless to me.. as I'll never use them, like most of the stuff.


I didn't think I would either, but when gifted to villagers, they add to the town aesthetics.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



SuperiorTech said:


> But just knowing you could craft them at any time... that's the suspense I live for!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> ...


I had to use Nookazon for the last few. I really like that site for trading/selling.


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 23, 2020)

Just finished my collection yesterday! I got most of mine from the turnip exchange website


----------



## Hanami (Jun 23, 2020)

I believe the flower crown & wreath recipes can come from the message bottles and any villager (of any personality) who is crafting in their homes.

I obtained a few of them by checking "The Airport" sub-forum, but I mostly traded my extra recipes (flower crowns & wreaths and others) and in-game items for them.


----------



## amemome (Jun 23, 2020)

most of mine were from villagers crafting! I don't recall getting one from a message bottle or balloon drop.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 25, 2020)

I've gotten a few from message bottles and a few from villagers!


----------

